# Moi-même (categoría gramatical)



## micu28

Hola a todos,
Tengo una duda muy grande en cuanto a la categoría gramatical de "moi même" en la siguien oración. 
J'ai regardé les gens. J'ai regardé moi même, pensivement le fer. Le fer brûle. 
Entiendo que "pensivement" es un adverbio que se comporta en esta oración como complemento circunstancial de modo, puesto que es ASÍ cómo la persona está viendo el hierro (fer) de manera pensativa. Creo que el significado de moi même en esta oración se traduce como "he visto por mi misma" o "he visto con mis propios ojos". Pero no logró concluir cuál es su función en el idioma francés ¿Qué función desempeña en esta oración? Me parece que es otro circuntancial de modo, corríjanme por favor si es que estoy equivocada. Mil gracias de antemano. 
Saludos a todos.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es sólo una redundancia, una locución que sirve para reforzar el sujeto *yo*.


----------



## chlapec

Si el sentido fuese el que tú le das, sería algo así como "j'ai regardé *de* moi même, pensivement, le fer.

EDIT (he borrado el comentario anterior): *No has colocado correctamente la coma*. Debería decir: "J'ai regardé moi-même pensivement*,* le fer". Es un extracto de "Hiroshima mon amour". 
Resulta evidente el sentido poético. "J'ai regardé moi-même pensivement" queda ahora claro. El "le fer", tras la coma introduce un nuevo elemento en el devenir de sus pensamientos, y surge de repente como se enlazan los pensamientos en la realidad. Luego desarrolla la idea en las frases siguientes (MI interpretación).
Categoría gramatical: OD


----------



## micu28

Sí efectivamente la coma estaba mal ubicada. Mi duda no es precisamente el significado sino más bien la función de moi-même dentro de la oración. Es decir, si se trata de un complemento circunstancial o es simplemente un pronombre reflexivo de énfasis. Gracias por la corrección de la coma y sí efectivamente es un extracto de "Hiroshima mon Amour". 
Gracias desde ya por la ayuda.


----------



## swift

No hay que confundir función sintáctica (que se da en el enunciado, en la frase) con función o categoría gramatical.

Moi es pronombre y même es adjetivo que pospuesto al pronombre indica un refuerzo (o mismidad ). Sintácticamente, por pleonasmo confiere mayor energía.

Chlapec: ¿seguro que está en función de OD?


----------



## chlapec

Sólo tengo un curso de gramática intuitiva, y me lo di yo mismo. Me basé en la estructura de la frase precedente: Je regarde *les gens* (OD) ¿no?; Je regarde *moi-même* (OD, ¿por qué no?). En fin, ya te digo, gramática de andar por casa...

A mi humilde entender, la función del moi-même, más que pleonástica es de extrañamiento (¿existe eso?), es decir, la persona se observa como si fuese independiente de si misma.


----------



## Nanon

Leyendo el resto del texto, yo entiendo que la persona no se observa a si misma, sino que ella _también _(o ella, _a su vez_) observa el hierro. Refuerzo, mismidad o individualización, como dicho anteriormente. Valeur renchérissante, como dicen algunos.


----------



## swift

Renchérissante ? Nan ! Ipséisante ! 

¿Ensimismante?


----------



## chlapec

Tú eres francés, Nanon, tu interpretación merece mi máxima confianza. Mi interpretación puede ser errónea,... a mi me resulta más bella, más poética y más coherente, claro que la coherencia la impongo yo: Ella afirma haber visto muchas cosas en Hiroshima que su interlocutor niega, dice que ha visto un hospital, que ha visto un museo, que ha observado la gente del museo. Dice que la gente observa fotos, recreaciones, no específicamente piezas de hierro (aunque las hay). Afirma haber observado a la gente en el museo y (aquí entra mi interpretación) *haberse observado a si misma en actitud pensativa*, luego la coma y el hierro. Según tu (vuestra) interpretación, ella mira el hierro, a su vez, como lo miran los demás...Como español, me faltaría una coma: "J'ai regardé moi-même*,* pensivement, le fer...".¿Es un error?¿O en francés se puede omitir? 
El ambiente es onírico, las imágenes fluyen en su cabeza, sus palabras describen su pensamiento. *Le fer* es una ruptura del discurso, ella se concentra sobre una imagen que le impacta...Luego dirá ... *Des peaux* humaines... *Des pierres*... *Des chevelures*... *L'herbe*, c'est tout simple...


----------



## swift

Le problème, JL, c'est qu'il faudrait employer une forme pronominale pour que l'énoncé ait le sens que tu lui prêtes ; autrement, la phrase serait bancale.


----------



## chlapec

No hay duda. Fuerzo lo inforzable. Aceptemos la mismidad.


----------



## Nanon

chlapec said:


> Como español, me faltaría una coma: "J'ai regardé moi-même*,* pensivement, le fer...".¿Es un error?¿O en francés se puede omitir?


En francés también hace falta la coma, chlapec. Digamos que el texto que está en línea no es muy confiable .



swift said:


> Renchérissante ? Nan ! Ipséisante !
> ¿Ensimismante?


Dije "algunos" .

PD - yo soy ella .


----------



## daefmon

*Nueva pregunta*​


Hola a todos/as. En este contexto:

*Nouveau né, j'ai le sein de ma mère: jeune homme, je me précipite dans les bras d'une autre moi même. Dans la vieillesse, mes enfants me rendent les soins qu'ils ont reçus de moi.

*¿*autre moi même *vendría ser algo así como _otro yo_?:
*
Recién nacido, en el seno de mi madre: joven, me precipité en los brazos de otro yo. En la vejez, mis hijos me devolverán los cuidados que ellos habían recibido de mi.


*Merci!


----------



## Paquita

> *d'un*e* autre moi même.
> 
> *¿*autre moi même *vendría ser algo así como _otro yo_?:



???? otra yo????

 todos los verbos menos el último están en presente...


----------



## daefmon

Paquit& said:


> ???? otra yo????
> 
> todos los verbos menos el último están en presente...



Gracias por la apreciación  El caso es que traduciéndolo todo en presente me resulta más confuso todavía ... Seguiré tratando de indagar. Muchas gracias por tu atención.


----------



## Paquita

Habría que conocer el contexto... (que no es la frase sino http://forum.wordreference.com/announcement.php?f=10&a=118)

A mí, me suena como una enumeración de las etapas de una vida... , la suya, la tuya, la mía....y de las personas que cuidan de uno sucesivamente, primero la madre, luego la esposa y por fin los hijos en agradecimiento de los cuidados recibidos de los padres... El presente será de "verdad general", en realidad "intemporal". Solamente el último verbo tiene que estar en pasado, por la lógica de la frase.


----------



## daefmon

Hola de nuevo  No he indicado el contexto completo porque es sumamente amplio, y -para mi- complejo: hay algunos fragmentos que no consigo ubicar (ni sé si la traducción es la adecuada)... Pero este es el párrafo completo en el que aparece tal frase. Se supone que es más o menos independiente del resto de párrafos por lo que debería poder comprenderse por sí solo:



> Eh que me fait un Dieu ? J’arrête ma pensée à ce qui frappe mes sens, et ne pousse point la curiosité jusqu'à vouloir trouver dans le ciel un maître de plus; j'en rencontre assez déjà sur la terre. Croire qu'il y a quelque chose au-delà de ce Tout dont je fais partie, répugne à ma raison: si pourtant cet objet existe, il m'est parfaitement étranger. Où est le rapport entre nous ? Renfermé dans les limites de l'univers que j'habite, ce qui se passe chez mes voisins ne me regarde pas. Ce n'est point mon affaire. Le seuil de ma maison est pour moi les colonnes d'Hercule. Il y a bien loin de l'homme à ce qu'on appelle un Dieu. Ma vue est trop courte pour porter jusque là. À de si grandes distances on ne peut guère s'entendre. J'ai d'ailleurs tout ce qu'il me faut sous la main; des droits à exercer, des devoirs à remplir, et des jouissances, résultat de mes devoirs et de mes droits. Les plus tendres affections du cœur, les plus douces illusions de l'esprit trouvent autour de moi, en moi, et à chaque instant de ma vie, des aliments pris dans la nature des choses. Je n'ai pas un moment à perdre. Chaque saison de mon existence m'offre des sujets variés de contentement. Nouveau né, j'ai le sein de ma mère : jeune homme, je me précipite dans les bras d'une autre moi même. Dans la vieillesse, mes enfants me rendent les soins qu'ils ont reçus de moi.



Por si sirve de algo: La obra es de Sylvain Maréchal, un ilustrado francés. Es una obra sobre ateísmo: _Dictionnaire des Athées anciens et modernes._ El texto pertenece al prólogo titulado: ¿Qué es un ateo? (_Qu'est-ce qu'un athée?_)

Una pena que no haya traducción castellana, porque me está costando leerlo _Dios y ayuda. _


----------



## Paquita

> *Chaque saison* de  mon existence m'offre des sujets variés de contentement.
> 
> la primavera de la infancia = Nouveau né,  j'ai le sein de ma mère :
> el verano de la juventud = jeune homme, je me précipite dans les bras  d'une autre moi même.
> el otoño de la vejez = Dans la vieillesse, mes enfants me rendent les  soins qu'ils ont reçus de moi.



Lo que te dije: cada etapa vivida como un presente, como todos los demás verbos del párrafo. Si bien el presente te choca, su acumulación aquí es esclarecedora.


----------



## daefmon

¡Merci Beaucoup!  Ahora sí lo veo claro. Sigo manos a la obra.


----------

